# Delicious Pumpkin Bread



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I just pulled these out of the oven. I make them every year from scratch, from the puree from the pumpkins that I grow. Canned pumpkin can also be used.

These loaves are moist and full of flavor. Yum! They also freeze well.



















Recipe is for two loaves.

Preheat oven to 350. Grease and flour two loaf pans.

1 cup butter
2 cups sugar
4 eggs
2 cups pumpkin
3 cups flour
2 tsp baking soda
2 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp salt
1 tsp nutmeg
3/4 tsp ginger
1/2 tsp cloves

Cream butter and sugar. Add eggs. Add pumpkin.

Combine remaining ingredients then add to pumpkin mixture. Beat until smooth.

Pour equally into loaf pans. Bake approximately one hour.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Did you make enough for everyone?

Damn, now I'm hungry again!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Do you do mail order kellie?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Those look so good. I'm at work, all night, and have none of the ingredients. Curses...


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Looks great!! Can't wait to try it - just need to get some pumpkin. Thanks Kellie.


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Pumpkin bread and my homemade pumpkin cheesecake are like the two things I cannot do without!!!! I love pumpkin bread and now I have to go and make some. Thanks alot. : ) LOL don't mind that it was just my hips talking


----------



## _Katie_Lee_ (Oct 16, 2009)

This looks so delicious! It reminds me of my mom's banana bread. This pumpkin version looks yummy  I'm definitely gonna try this one sometime.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Drrrooooollll. I'm going to try this this week! If I use canned pumpkin puree do I have to make any other substitutes?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I just cut two pumpkins into wedges and they are baking in the oven at the moment. The recipe has been printed out so as soon as I make the pumpkin puree I'm going to make pumpkin bread. Hope mine turn out as well as your picture of them.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Five more minutes and they come out of the oven. The aroma is driving me crazy. What a perfect food to make on a cold blustery day.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh this I must try..I love pumpkinbread!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Dr. Morbius you won't be disappointed. Mine came out delicious. I did add raisins and chopped walnuts and an additional 1/2 teaspoon on all the spices. With two small pumpkins I was able to make 6 1/2 cups of puree for a total of 6 loaves of pumpkin bread. I froze 4 loaves.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

YUM! Mouth watering now......drool!

Thanks for the recipe.

How do you freeze them and how long are they good for?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

The tiltle of this thread alone made me hungry!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope that if anybody has tried it, that's it's turned out well for you!

Oh, I should mention, it freezes very well also if you want a loaf on hand for another time.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Breads like this are notorious for lasting a loong time if you wrap them up well (like a year). I like to whip up some maple butter (whip maple syrup into soft butter) and top it...or you can brown/fry a slice in butter and add syrup for breakfast...


----------



## colemancol (Dec 6, 2009)

Sounds yummy..
Here is recipe of mine:

Pumpkin Bread Recipe










Ingredients

1 1/2 cups (210g) flour
1/2 teaspoon of salt
1 cup (200 g) sugar
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup (1/4 L) pumpkin purée*
1/2 cup (1 dL) olive oil
2 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup water
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon allspice
1/2 cup (1 dL) chopped walnuts

* To make pumpkin purée, cut a pumpkin in half, scoop out the seeds and stringy stuff, lie face down on a foil or Silpat lined baking sheet. Bake at 350°F until soft, about 45 min to an hour. Cool, scoop out the flesh. Freeze whatever you don't use for future use. Or, if you are working with pumpkin pieces, roast or boil them until tender, then remove and discard the skin.
Method

1 Preheat oven to 350°F (180°C). Sift together the flour, salt, sugar, and baking soda.

2 Mix the pumpkin, oil, eggs, 1/4 cup of water, and spices together, then combine with the dry ingredients, but do not mix too thoroughly. Stir in the nuts.

3 Pour into a well-buttered 9x5x3 inch loaf pan. Bake 50-60 minutes until a thin skewer poked in the very center of the loaf comes out clean. Turn out of the pan and let cool on a rack.

Makes one loaf. Can easily double the recipe.


----------



## just_HaLLoWeEn_Tim (Jun 2, 2010)

that does look so good ! got to try some this year I really want to make some good halloween food items instead of buying them already made


----------

